# Full day of HO racing in Eden, NC on 10/25



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*From Rawafx and slotcarjames*
There will be a full day of HO racing fun on Oct. 25th 2008 at Monaco Grand Prix slot car center at 201E. Meadow Road; Suite 139; Eden, NC 27288.* The races will be handled by Rawafx.
We will be running the following classes of racing with the following rules.
1: *Beach-jets* (thunderjets) under these rules: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/bj-rules-july-2008.htm 
Must use stock arm, 15 OHMS or higher, no "AFX" 6 OHM arms will be allowed.
2: Next will be *Megna-X-Traction *type cars, Here are the M/T-X/T rules: All parts must be stock from the manufacturer, no*mixing of brands/parts. 14 ohms or higher arms only. The only parts allowed to be changed are:
*A screw may be used to replace the rivet on the driven gear on the rear of the top plate. Any front wheels/tires may be used. Any rear tires/wheels may be used. A replacement guide pin may be used. Pickup shoes may be replaced with "stock replacement" types, no wide "power steering" shoes. Magnets must be stock. Replacement motor brushes and springs may be used. A lexan body must be used, the body type must be a 1960's to early 1970's GT "Group 6" prototype. Here is a list of available bodies from Scale Auto:
BSRT* 604/704 Chaparral 2F; Scale Auto* 833 Porsche 917, 862 Ferrari 250LM
Rothwell* 201 Chaparral 2D, 202 Ford Mk. IV, 203 Porsche 906, 204 Ford GT40, 207 Ferrari 275 LM, 210 Ferrari 330 P4, 302 Porsche 917K, 303 Porsche 903-3, 305 Ferrari 512S, 306 Ferrari 512M, 316 Ferrari 512M, 317 Porsche 917LH (Long tail)
ThunderBolt* 501 1966 Ford GT Mk. II
3: Finally the* Super Stockers* with Can-Am GTP type lexan bodies.* Can use balanced Hot Stock arm, must be all ceramic magnets.* Examples are BSRT G3R 910, Wizard Storm SP52A-C and so on.

The track will be a new type Maxtrax extended 71' Scorpion 4 lane with Astron 35amp power supply adjustable 0-32 volts.* Timing system is Trackmate’s system with relays and IR’s. We will run the first two races with four 3 min heats or one rotation and then the final race will be the same but with four or five minute heats.

The doors will be open at noon 12:00.* Practice will be from that time up to 1:20PM then at 1:30PM you will hear the thunder with the Beach Jets race then M/T-X/T's then finally the Super Stockers.

The races will cost $4.00 per class or just $10.00 for all three and practice is free!
A trophy will be awarded to the winner of each class.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

James...Is the BeachJet race still on?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Hay Boss, you will hear the Thunder first at 1:30PM. That will be the first race of the day!!!

James


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

I love the sound of Thunder...your facility looks top notch, I hope to be able to make it. ...TOM


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey everyone,
I wanted to clarify one of the rules. The M/T-X/T class allows any wheel/tire combination, but the rear tires MUST BE slip ons, no silicone-coated sponge tires are allowed.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope everyone is looking forward to a good day of racing Saturday, just three more days!!!

Just wanted to mention that we should some Slottech T2's Super Stockers in stock Friday. Two will be RTR and two in kit form. Both are there top of the line SS which comes with the big foot brush system. We will have pickup shoes, springs, motor bushes and springs for these cars to along with some motor assembly tools. The two RTR are dyno tested and will cost around $110.00 each and the kits are around $89.00.

Chassis is SS extra lights. 



We also can diamond true HO arms now and this service is $2.00 per arm. We can also zap Ceramic Motor and Traction magnets to which is $2.00 a pair. We also have the guess meter to check for North and South sides and reading.



The cars should go fast so if you want one let me know please.


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Last reminder before the big race day tomorrow.



We will be open at 12:00 for practice time then Beach-jets will start first at around 1:30PM.



Look forward to see everyone tomorrow!!!!!!!!!



SCJ


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

*Race results!*

Hello everyone,
Well, the HOSCCNC event yesterday at Monaco Grand Prix is in the history books, so to speak. Great racing, lots of good times, no hassles...well, we did have an error or two with the lapcounter's programing, but we got that cleared up by the last event of the day. 
The first class of the day to be run were the BeachJets. Tom Bowman made the trip down from Virginia Beach to join us and he made the most of his trip by taking home the First Place trophy for the BeachJet class. Here are the top five lap totals:
Tom Bowman 84
James Rorrer 79
Bob Weichbrodt 74
Dusty Roberts 72
Ron Brna 70

The second class we ran were M/T's-X/T's with vintage Group 6 GT lexan bodies. Here are the top five lap totals:
Ron Brna 87
Bob Weichbrodt 87 (by less than 10 feet)
Dusty Roberts 81
Tom Bowman 76
Donnie Dunovant 66
This was the first time we ran these cars with lexan bodies, I think they are going to be quite popular. Ron and I both ran M/T's. At the last race I had lots of trouble with my M/T(that car is now fixed), so for this race I pulled one out of the display case and put body posts and aluminum hubs on the rear and ran it. Dusty ran an X/T, I forgot to check which chassis Tom was running.
The last class of the day was Super Stock. After my poor showing with my G3-R at Ron's race last month I figured it was time for a tune-up. I replaced the arm with a BSRT "Gold Series" Hot Stock and put one of the "twisted brush" endbells in it. That really woke the car up. I also had a "back up" car that had the same motor/endbell combo in it. Originally it had the "light polymer" traction magnets in it so I got a replacement set from Monaco last weekend. I put them in and noticed that instead of being a set of one positive and one negative, they were both the same polarity. James graciously offered to exchange that set for a new set, which did have the right polarity. After we were done with the event me ran some additional practice laps(you can never get enough laps in when you run on such a beautiful smooth track) I cracked off a a lap of 3.26, which was better than I had turned with my faster car. Anyway, here are the top six lap totals:
Driver Laps Red, White, Blue, Yellow
Bob Weichbrodt 196 48 52 50 46
James Rorrer 187 45 50 50 42
Tom Bowman 179 45 45 47 42
Dusty Roberts 163 36 45 44 38
Donnie Dunovant 147 30 40 39 38
Ron Brna 147 31 40 38 38
Over all, this was a great event! It's too bad some of our "regulars", Vernon Dew, Lewis Wuori, Joey Cassaba, and Don Pope were unable to make it. Monaco has great first class facility, they have a an HO dragstrip, a 1/24th scale dragstrip, a 1/24th scale tri-oval, and a 1/24th scale "Blue King". They also have batting cages(inside!!) and a go-kart track outside. Monaco will become of of the "regular stops" of our racing season. Our next event will be on Lewis Wuori's track in New Hill, NC next month. The exact date will be determined shortly.
Oh, I forgot to mention that I took the plunge and bought a new Slot Tech T2(already assembled version) off of the wall and ran a few(less than 5) practice laps with it. I ran a 2.92, which was VERY impressive!!!

Thanks again to James and the racers,

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to thank Rawafx and fellow racers for a great day of racing at Monaco Grand Prix. Also a special thanks to Tom for letting me use one of his T-jets to run my first T-jet race ever. With such a good car I was able to pull 2nd.



As far as the Super Stocker race, I really wanted that one but Rawafx was to much and they call him mainly a collector, for get it, that man can driver too!!! He was only 10' away from making it a double.

As Bob said, we now carry the new T2 thunder cat, just got them in a day before the race so I didn't have time to set one up but as Bob said and didn't say, he ran my car my T-Cat and his, both turned 2.92 right out of the pack.

In the Super Stock race I believe there were 4 G3R's (910's) and Tom and my Storms. By the way Blue Devil was leading the Super Stock race for a while with that new Defalco controller and 910 roller and we have a picture to back it up!!!

Again, thanks to everyone for there business and more importantly, a great race day!!!

PS: Yo bear and as Bob said, others were missed!!!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for being a great host, James! Your facility is top notch, every track looked totally professional. One correction, I did run a Storm in Super Stock. Congrats to Ron Brna and Bob Weichbrodt for their wins. ...TOM


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Updated, thanks!!!


----------

